# Tauber in Vienna



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

In 1922 the Vienna Staatoper offers Richard Tauber a contract which he accepts and signs regardless of the fact that he is still under contract with the Dresden Opera. Historical documents tell us that upon signing the VSO contract he is faced with the inevitability of breaking the Dresden contract for which he incurres the usual penalties. However, the same documents do not explain what the usual penalties for breaking a legal contract were in Germany at the time. And I am no lawyer. Does anyone here have any knowledge of either what the foresaid penalties were in the 20s, or of some page [regardless of language] were such things are explained?


----------

